# Mad Dog Primer



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Wondering what others' experience with Mad Dog primer has been. I used it on a job last summer with some really beat up trim, and I was impressed. I am now using it on some rust on some garage doors and pipes.
I am thinking about using it on pine shingles, with the selling point being that it last a long time. I was able to see the trim that I used it on about six months after I painted. It look great, but six months is not a long time. Does anyone know if that stuff really makes paint jobs last as long as the company claims.
Also wondering what happens when the paint finally fails? What is it like dealing with the sticky primer when prepping for a new paint job?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Is it a special order by you?

Or who is stocking which lines of it?

(I've read rave reviews but never even seen the stuff in person.)


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I paint paint said:


> Is it a special order by you?
> 
> Or who is stocking which lines of it?
> 
> (I've read rave reviews but never even seen the stuff in person.)


My store carries the original.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Wow. That's high dollar product. It better make the paint last three or four times as long.
Don't know if I could sell it where I'm at. Would add a grand to most the exteriors Ive been painting. Interesting though.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

The Cutting Edge said:


> Wow. That's high dollar product. It better make the paint last three or four times as long.
> Don't know if I could sell it where I'm at. Would add a grand to most the exteriors Ive been painting. Interesting though.


Its only about $10 more than BM long dry oil primer which is the primer I plan to use on a couple of exteriors.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

They sell it my local BM. I haven't used it myself but I remembered this thread where a TonyG did a test that included the MadDog. It did rather well if I remember right. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/primer-test-25202/


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

No long term reviews. Started using it on a few old places last year where it was speced. Wrapped a 3 story clapboard house in it. Time will tell. It's certainly not a replacement for proper prep, but nothing is.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Isn't it like peelbond? It's meant for beat up wood to help fill the voids and chips. If like peelbond, I would only use it for the surfaces that it is meant for, otherwise you are spending more money than you need to.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Isn't it like peelbond? It's meant for beat up wood to help fill the voids and chips. If like peelbond, I would only use it for the surfaces that it is meant for, otherwise you are spending more money than you need to.



It is like Peel Bond, but they also seem to be pushing it also as a primer that will help the top coat last a lot longer. The stuff is really tacky, and I wonder how much of a PITA it would be when applying a new coat of paint when it finally does fail. I just used it on a aluminum garage door and some pipes to hopefully finally inhibit the rust. I have painted these things every year for the last six years.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Just picked up 4 gallons to try again. We used it on a job 2 years ago as well. I should circle back and check it out. Twice as much as PeelBond though. We have used a lot of PeelBond and been happy with it.

The Claim that MadDog original blocks rust and tannin has me revisiting it again.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I recall reading somewhere on here that maddog cannot be top coated with flat paint or it may result in premature failure. Just food for thought if you plan to use flat.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I recall reading somewhere on here that maddog cannot be top coated with flat paint or it may result in premature failure. Just food for thought if you plan to use flat.


I guess that would include solid stains which are essentially a flat paint.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Pete the Painter said:


> I guess that would include solid stains which are essentially a flat paint.


I'd imagine so. I tried finding the thread I remember that from but the search function has failed me yet again.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'd imagine so. I tried finding the thread I remember that from but the search function has failed me yet again.


You are correct. They recommend an acrylic in a satin or higher sheen because it is an elastomeric primer.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Pete the Painter said:


> It is like Peel Bond, but they also seem to be pushing it also as a primer that will help the top coat last a lot longer. The stuff is really tacky, and I wonder how much of a PITA it would be when applying a new coat of paint when it finally does fail. I just used it on a aluminum garage door and some pipes to hopefully finally inhibit the rust. I have painted these things every year for the last six years.


I wouldn't use it as your goto rust primer. Completely remove the rust by mechanical and chemical (naval jelly) prep then prime with something like kem bond.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I recall reading somewhere on here that maddog cannot be top coated with flat paint or it may result in premature failure. Just food for thought if you plan to use flat.



No flat or alkyd modified top coats. The one deck I thought to use it on, that was the catch because I wanted to top coat with Zar. I guess the flexibility of the stuff precludes anything but a good, flexible acrylic from working. Even good flat paint just doesn't have a cohesive enough film to handle the elasticity of the primer.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder. I was going to try it under ArborCoat. Just goes to show to not rely on remembering the tech sheets.


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

PRC said:


> I wouldn't use it as your goto rust primer. Completely remove the rust by mechanical and chemical (naval jelly) prep then prime with something like kem bond.


Naval Jelly???

I've never heard of that one!
How does that work?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

jprefect said:


> Naval Jelly???
> 
> I've never heard of that one!
> How does that work?


It's phosphoric acid in gel form. It eats away (converts) the oxides. Good for places where it's tough to scrape and sand. I mostly use it on ornate iron and steel furniture after scraping and sanding.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Pete 
I had no idea it was geared for runt 
New one for me ?


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Rust I menat


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Maddog also 
makes a product called deck over...


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Phinnster said:


> Pete
> I had no idea it was geared for runt
> New one for me ?


According to the info it totally encapsulates the rust, so no oxygen and therefore no more rust. Plus since it is flexible the seal lasts a long time. They do recommend two coats and waiting 24 hours before top coat. Unfortunatel I did wait 24 hours before putting the second coat of primer on, but could not wait that long after the second coat. Hopefully it will work. Next time I will pay more attention to the specs.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Myself I never guarantee any exterior work without using mad dog. I give a five yr warrantee because I know mad dog is an awsome product


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> Myself I never guarantee any exterior work without using mad dog. I give a five yr warrantee because I know mad dog is an awsome product


How long have you been using MD?


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I've been using this for a very long time over 10 years.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

It will not block tannin unless you double coat the MD and even then it's about 50-75 percent success rate. We use MD and PB with cedar bleed additive. Both work well but after grinding we like MD better.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> It will not block tannin unless you double coat the MD and even then it's about 50-75 percent success rate. We use MD and PB with cedar bleed additive. Both work well but after grinding we like MD better.


Using Bleed Control 100? I should experiment more with that.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Using Bleed Control 100? I should experiment more with that.


Yes follow directions to the letter and so far it's worked well enough that we keep using it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Does the MD go bad after mixing in the BC 100?


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Does the MD go bad after mixing in the BC 100?


Yup if not used same day :yes:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Yup if not used same day :yes:


Thanks. I was wondering if that was a problem or not. Only used BC 100 once and did not try to keep it over night so was not sure if the gelling was a real issues . Does one coat of MadDog block tannin with the additive?


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Thanks. I was wondering if that was a problem or not. Only used BC 100 once and did not try to keep it over night so was not sure if the gelling was a real issues . Does one coat of MadDog block tannin with the additive?


Yes It should but we all know how that goes..


----------

